

HackRF: Receive/Transmit from 10 to 6000Mhz  - kristopher
http://greatscottgadgets.com/hackrf/

======
lutusp
This submission's title: "HackRF: Receive/Transmit from 10 to 6000Mhz"

The article: "operating frequency: 100 MHz to 6 GHz"

I would have liked to see a range of 10 MHz to 6 GHz, but not this project.

